
It's not me, Google, it's you – from GA to Fathom - geerlingguy
https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2019/its-not-me-google-its-you-ga-fathom
======
geerlingguy
I remember seeing Fathom mentioned in a post on HN a few weeks (months?) ago,
and also noticing it pop up a few other places in my RSS feeds.

I thought I'd give it a try, and so let it run for a week or so, and the
experience is better than I expected (though not without some tradeoffs vs.
Google Analytics).

Also, original post on Fathom on HN, less than a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17497699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17497699)

Edit: Ah, found the post that triggered me to actually give it a try in
production:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19054685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19054685)

